# Raven: An all-in-one connected car dashcam, perfect for Uber drivers



## Raven Connected (May 18, 2018)

Hi drivers,

When it comes to driving, we know that safety is top of mind, so we feel that Raven is a connected dashcam and security system perfectly suited to rideshare drivers like you. The Raven device-app lets your loved ones track your journeys and the conditions you face both inside and outside your car. We know how crucial your vehicle is to your work, so you can keep an eye on it even when you're not nearby.

Need proof of all activity in and around your vehicle? Raven records the facts. An accurate, up to the minute capture of situations involving your car is always at hand. Guard against bad reviews or false accusations from passengers with dash and cabin camera recordings. You can see who is at fault during an accident and why it may have happened. Receive a notification on your phone if Raven detects breaking glass or a bump to your vehicle. You'll have the real-time information you need to act fast.

Raven can help you take care of your car. Get immediate diagnosis of vehicle-related problems and maintenance reminders. Use Raven's gesture-controlled dashboard for valuable navigational information and produce reports to break down your trip activity and help improve your driving habits.

Since many of our beta testers were Uber drivers, we know how helpful Raven can be to your work, so we'd like to give back to the community by offering you guys a 15% discount on the cost of Raven.

Use the code *UBERPEOPLE18* and save 15% on your Raven order when you purchase through our website.









Our team is continuously improving the Raven experience for rideshare drivers, so please feel free to reach out with questions and suggestions, or just to say hi!

Stay safe,

The Raven Team


----------



## Raven Connected (May 18, 2018)

At a glance features include:

Video recording of both the road and cabin (with night vision)

Immediate diagnostics of car-related problems

LTE-connected security system with accident detection

Eye level dashboard displays with next turn navigation

Driving reports and trip history

Optional service plan starting at $8/month (can be claimed as a business expense)

More to discover at www.raven.is


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Dude, Rideshare drivers are broke enough already, And you are still trying to squeeze $300 out of us plus additional subscription fees after 3 months, Plus installing another useless app (which will definitely crash from time to time) on my already crowded smartphone which will shorten its life even more?


----------



## Raven Connected (May 18, 2018)

Hi Aerodrifting, totally understand your concerns. If this helps, Raven can be claimed as a business expense and with the promo code, you'd save $30. The subscription isn't required if you want to use it as a dashcam for full length videos, timelapses, gesture and event triggered videos. Our app is very robust and offers a wide range of features that can really help you save money in the long run, especially on the car diagnostic side of things which may be costly when you need to stop by the garage. 

Hope this helps! Feel free to ask us more questions. 

Cheers,


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmm I like it. How much video will it store om the device itself? Is the memory upgradable? 
I'm sure the link has that info but I'm lazy today


----------



## Raven Connected (May 18, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Hmm I like it. How much video will it store om the device itself? Is the memory upgradable?
> I'm sure the link has that info but I'm lazy today


Hi RideshareGentrification,

Raven has 16gb of internal storage and an micro sd card slot that accepts micro sd cards up to 512gb. Let us know if you have more questions.

Cheers!


----------

